# Superdogs



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

DH and I get to apprentise for the Superdogs again this spring. We are very excited!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

That's so exciting! I love the Superdogs! How did you get involved with them?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Can I ask a dumb question? Whats Superdogs?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.superdogs.com/ I was expecting dogs with capes!!!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

What a fun thing to get involved with!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Superdogs is very exciting. It can be a little stressful too lol as it is a major production and things must run smoothly. Set up and take down must be on cue and the dogs are expected to be on top of their game. DH and I were asked to apprentise 3 years ago. We were recommended by another team member who we also do flyball and agility with. We only train our dogs once a week as we both work. Fraggle is a big fluffy goof ball and the crowds won't care as much if he goofs up. I think this will be our last year as I get very, very bad stage fright. I do it because DH likes it and I think we get picked because of Fraggle. DH runs a Border Collie and they are easy to find for the show. It will be in Brandon, MB from the 28th of March until the 2nd or 3rd of April.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool, congrats!!

I have taken training classes at the super dogs facility here in bowmanville, ont!
I have always been debating going a little further, and trying to make it on their team.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

You are so lucky, I would love to be able to train with them. They only come to Brandon once a year and the facilty where the show is performed has no practise area. We have had the opportunity to try the corkscrew tunnel once and Fraggle still cannot do it. We have never even had a chance to try 24 weave poles or do the barrel serpentines (not sure exactly what they are called). That is why we only get to apprentice every year. We still have fun and have the status symbol of saying we did it.:clap2:


----------

